# I shot some bees...



## orunraandoreo (Mar 9, 2012)

A bee by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## orunraandoreo (Mar 9, 2012)

Few weeks ago, I visited a royal palace.







[/URL] A bee by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## orunraandoreo (Mar 9, 2012)

Fortunately, I met a group of bees. There were like 10 of them.






[/URL] A bee by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## orunraandoreo (Mar 9, 2012)

I took pictures of them for about 3 hours...






[/URL] Bee by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## orunraandoreo (Mar 9, 2012)

And when the palace closed, I was just realized that I didn't have any photo of the palace!!!!:er: There were bugs and bugs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL] A bee by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## orunraandoreo (Mar 9, 2012)

Some more pics..Obviously, this is not bee






[/URL] A ladybug by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing.  3 hrs, you have passion and patience.  Good luck to you


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 9, 2012)

orunraandoreo said:


> Some more pics..Obviously, this is not bee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was going to say you have some strange looking bees over there :lmao:  Nice job


----------



## orunraandoreo (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't know what this is. but it's such a good model. I barely saw it moved.






[/URL] a bug by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## orunraandoreo (Mar 9, 2012)

Last one, thanks for watching 






[/URL] A bug by OruRaAndOreO, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 9, 2012)

orunraandoreo said:


> Last one, thanks for watching
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Almost looks like some species of grasshopper, nice little creature though. thanks*


----------



## thedigitalpro (Mar 9, 2012)

Brilliant. Well done for getting seriously close. Very nice.


----------



## Joel_W (Mar 9, 2012)

What a great set. Sure looks like it was a fun and very productive 3 hours.


----------



## orunraandoreo (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks all


----------

